# Audioproblem



## crazy_root (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Audioausgang. 

Gestern wollte ich meine Stereo-Anlage mittels eines RCA-Anschluss-Kabels mit meinem Notebook verbinden...
Leider kam außer Rauschen und einem viel zu leisen Sound nicht heraus.
Als ich heute das ganze nochmal probieren wollte, war das selbe Ergebnis zu vernehmen!
Wie ich danach mein Headset benutzen wollte, hatte ich das gleiche Problem mit diesem!
Der Audioausgang hat sonst immer funktioniert und Headset, Stereo-Anlage sowie SW sind sicherlich OK... 

Aber kann es sein, dass mein Audioausgang beschädigt worden ist? 

Vielleicht weiß jemand Rat. 

LG
crazy_root


----------

